# Behringer Copy of Arturia Keystep



## gsilbers (Nov 23, 2020)

I welcome the older synth clones but this is ridiculous


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## HeliaVox (Nov 23, 2020)

As expressed by many others, after the way Behringer bullied Peter Kirn, I totally stopped supporting them. My XTouch Universal, while useful, has been packed away and is in the closet. I'll get around to selling it one day


----------



## Markrs (Nov 23, 2020)

Why innovate when you can copy and sell for less. The build quality on Arturia is normally very good and would likely set them apart


----------



## Markrs (Nov 23, 2020)

HeliaVox said:


> As expressed by many others, after the way Behringer bullied Peter Kirn, I totally stopped supporting them. My XTouch Universal, while useful, has been packed away and is in the closet. I'll get around to selling it one day


Reading all about that here:
https://www.musictech.net/news/11-things-need-know-history-behringer-peter-kirn/ 
I have to say they don't seem like a very nice company


----------



## YaniDee (Nov 23, 2020)

It certainly looks similar! The one thing I'm glad about is that real midi ports are making a comeback on small controllers..


----------



## Crowe (Nov 23, 2020)

As an intermittently active member of Gearslutz I've been exposed to a lot of Behringer hatred. I've owned the Pro-1 and it is a fantastic little beast (even if the lack of patch memory didn't gel with my workflow). I'm pretty much past the whole 'Hate on Behringer' thing as far as synth-remakes go.

But this, this I don't get. The keystep is a hundred euros. It's not a ridiculously overpriced synth remade to be accessible to the general public. It's basically the same price. Why would you even do this? What's the point?


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 23, 2020)

World domination.

They start with synths etc and end up cloning us all. We'll all be replicas but smaller and rack mountable.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 23, 2020)

They're really taking the piss, now.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes, that's a move to take over the market. It's a dick move and while I like Behringer synths and have kind of looked past the company behavior it's getting increasingly hard to do so. 

Behringer's original model was to make high quality gear accessible to everybody. They've had varying success but thought that they were doing well with their clones of classics. But to rip off Keystep? Seriously?

And seriously I think they are paying people to talk up their products at this point. I was checking out their Midas preamp and found this "blind" shootout of various preamps including the Midas. I did my ranking then went over to check out the results. Before I got into what preamp was what I read at least dozens of "participants" saying they ranked Midas as top preamp. I checked my results and in my blind assessment Midas was dead last and the usual suspects, Neve and SSL were 1 and 2. I'm scratching my head reading review after review praising the Midas preamp and I'm like this can't be possible. While I can understand if you don't have money and Midas is what you could afford then by all means work that bitch. But, seriously it didn't hold a candlestick to Neve or SSL or the other 3 they had. Dead last imo.

Hmmmm....this "blind" shootout didn't smell right.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 23, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Yes, that's a move to take over the market. It's a dick move and while I like Behringer synths and have kind of looked past the company behavior it's getting increasingly hard to do so.
> 
> Behringer's original model was to make high quality gear accessible to everybody. They've had varying success but thought that they were doing well with their clones of classics. But to rip off Keystep? Seriously?
> 
> ...





ITs funny though, becuase there is no law about this practice. I guess being deceitful but its also the same with amazon reviews. Its just a ton of good reviews for things that i have no idea why. you check out fakespot.com and you see all the diferent techniques theyve used. its basically the trick of buying fake reviews.

But yeah, there is no reason for behringer for not do this on every site. pay a large group of indians or chinese who dedicate themselves to that.
For some social media marketers i talked to I gathered this is something thats done for a client but not sure if its under the table or the client knows.
So big movie releases its probably the same. a lot of good reviews or defending it.
I guess the same for politics and that whole thing with the russian bots/cambridge analytica that happen last election.

From images around the web, its basiclaly a person with hundred of smartphones attached to some racks and they go one account on each and tap for the likes. but also write something.
with a small market like it would be easy for a bigger player to do.

but anyways, the design ripoff goes along with some of the push back behringer was commenting that these magazines posting negative things about swing is because arturia pays for advertising and behringer doesnt. which obviously is not true. its pretty wide open that everyone doesnt like this.
It would mean that berhigner doesnt really pay for advertising or R&D. they just copy and post in some forums and have distributors. so thats why prices would be so low. marketing is normally half the price of a product. sometimes more like shoes or cola where most of the money is marketing.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 24, 2020)

Behringers response:
https://community.musictribe.com/discussions/156693/308940/competition-the-facts
everyone is doing it so why not we?
its normal competition


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## method1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Kind of a weird argument, B clones company XYZ and sells it cheap, but then there are some even cheaper clones already on the market, so stick with our clones, because quality. I wouldn't even be surprised if some of the items they list here are sub brands owned by them.

It's all fun and games until it happens to you of course, think they wouldn't litigate against someone who made a lookalike Crave?


----------



## Windbag (Nov 24, 2020)

If you've been paying attention to Behringer at all within the last couple decades, this should come as no surprise.

Vote with your dollars. That is how you speak 'capitalism'


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 24, 2020)

method1 said:


> Kind of a weird argument, B clones company XYZ and sells it cheap, but then there are some even cheaper clones already on the market, so stick with our clones, because quality. I wouldn't even be surprised if some of the items they list here are sub brands owned by them.
> 
> It's all fun and games until it happens to you of course, think they wouldn't litigate against someone who made a lookalike Crave?


well, crave is really a moog mother 32 re package w a diferent chasis. At least is different enough it seems to be an original.


----------



## method1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Irony noted. I will have to do some research to see if B has actually produced anything original


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 24, 2020)

Windbag said:


> I've you've been paying attention to Behringer at all within the last couple decades, this should come as no surprise.
> 
> Vote with your dollars. That is how you speak 'capitalism'




thats true. they where just seen as a cheap chinese knockoff brand until they started doing the synth clones from older analogs not produced anymore. And it really turned it around. They gathered a good following and everyone was always expecting a cool synth not seen since the 80s. So this is like a smack to the face to a lot of the poeple who started to like behringer. the neutron and deepmind where also designs going in the right direction. those where based on clones but building on top of them. instead of cheap knockoff.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 24, 2020)

method1 said:


> Irony noted. I will have to do some research to see if B has actually produced anything original



i think the neutron is one of their orginal designs. but i could be wrong.


----------



## method1 (Nov 24, 2020)

The *Neutron* features two similar oscillators based around the V3340 VCO chip. 
This is a recreation of the famed CEM3340 found in a host of classic synths.

Ok so just a chip off the ol' block


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 24, 2020)

Starting with the Behringer cheap knockoff memes...


----------

